# Partnership with the folding team



## PaulieG (Jul 11, 2009)

OK guys. I'm as guilty in this as anyone else. Remember the partnership we made with the folding team, and how much it's meant to our continued success? I'm asking that all crunchers make a sincere effort to fold too, if you are able. We are all working together here, so please show your support for our folding brothers. By tomorrow night, I'm committed to having my 2 gtx260's folding for the cause. Please join me, if you're not folding already.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 11, 2009)

Folding on two 9800gtx s listed in my specs 24/7. Will add two cpu cores for folding though!!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 11, 2009)

Been a partner of WCG and F@H since I joined! Unfortunately I won't be able to add anything else to the forces.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm in the top ten on both and shame on you Paul


----------



## hat (Jul 11, 2009)

My 7900GT can't fold, but I ordered the asus 9600gso recently. It will fold in it's spare time


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 11, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I'm in the top ten on both and shame on you Paul


----------



## bogmali (Jul 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


>




Nothing but love for yah "Mad Mod"


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 11, 2009)

As soon as my room is back to normal, probably next week, i'll have a GTX260 + 9600GT folding and a Q9550 and E7200 crunching.


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 11, 2009)

Top 20 on both and still looking for great deals on folding cards.


----------



## erocker (Jul 11, 2009)

I can't afford the electical bill in summer with the A/C on. It's a shame most of our utility bills in the US are going up big time this year. Maybe the government will crunch and fold for me.  It makes me sad. 

Just saw the weather report and things are supposed to cool off soon, then I can do it again.


----------



## hat (Jul 15, 2009)

I got the 9600 today. Already found max stable clocks, backed down from that for stability and flashed the BIOS. GPU client for F@H is running now.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 16, 2009)

Just want to remind everyone that the folding team needs your under-utilized hardware. Please consider cranking up your primary/spare GPU's to help us out. Thanks guy's!


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 16, 2009)

I have my PC split to 2 teams...
WCG (CPU) = TPU
F@H = Rage3D (Team 64)


----------



## hat (Jul 16, 2009)

I reformatted; after I get my games reconfigured I will get WCG/F@H running again. Making a strong comeback with teh duel koer


----------

